# My Book. Chapters 3 & 4



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello All ^^ Time for another installment of story time.

Din Breven
And The
Flaming Pearl

Chapters 3 & 4
-The Ognals’ Test
-The Weirdest Place He’d Ever Been

Oh, I forgot to mention.... There are a total of thirteen chapters.


----------

